# Gator Nutz



## Roostor (Jul 17, 2006)

Does anyone hear/see Gator Nutz? I never see him on here anymore...I am hoping all is well with him.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

He moved to Arizona. I'll have to give him a prod and see if he will post.
Mike


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Wasn't he the guy with the crazy avatar, long haired dude drumming on the drums?

I remember when he got the job in AZ, Pheonix?


----------



## Roostor (Jul 17, 2006)

Thanks for the info MT Stringer, tell him Hi for me.


essayons75=Yes that was his Avatar....looks like his last post here was in Jan '09.

He is one good photographer.


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

The avatar was Will Ferrel (on cowbell) from a SNL skit with Christopher Walken Blue Oyster Cult's "Don't Fear the Reaper". A classic.

http://www.funnyhub.com/videos/pages/snl-more-cowbell.html


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Funny you should post this, I was just wondering about him this weekend. Hope that big kitty didnt eat him .


----------



## Roostor (Jul 17, 2006)

stargazer said:


> Funny you should post this, I was just wondering about him this weekend. Hope that big kitty didnt eat him .


Big Kitty?


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Yep, the one that he has posted pics of in the backyard:smile:



Roostor said:


> Big Kitty?


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

I think he turned into a workaholic. We miss you, James!


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

> I think he turned into a workaholic.


I agree. After getting laid off, and having to sell his bay boat, and having to relocate, I can't blame him.


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Hello everyone. I am still alive and kicking. Thanks for asking. I have not quite became a workaholic but I am working extremely hard with very long hours. I have to be in at 5:00am so, living almost an hour away, I get up every morning at 3:30am. That stinks but it has to be done. I get home in time to eat some dinner, watch maybe an hour of tv and then hit the hay again usually by 8:00. It is a real grind and it leaves me very tired and pretty much disinterested in most other things during the week. I have not even touched my camera since Christmas and even then it was to just take a few family snapshots. I was planning on going tomorrow to the Pima Air and Space Museum but the weather has turned really nasty so that is probably not going to happen. Maybe next weekend. Up on Mt Lemmon it is snowing like crazy. They are expecting around 40 inches so maybe I will get a picture of that to share with you guys. Right now you can't see the mountains because of the storm clouds.

Our little pug Eureka was diagnosed diabetic of all things and now we have to give her insulin shots twice a day. She is going blind too on top of that so that has me a little upset. She is my sweety and I really hate to see her going through that but since starting the shots she is feeling a whole lot better even if she can't see anymore. Our other dog Bissell, the little Pom, almost became coyote dinner two days ago. Lucky for him my wife snatched him up before they could get to him. There were two big ones, in the backyard, and they came out of the bushes without even worrying about my wife being there. The dog had his back to them and did not even see them and Jennie ran over and grabbed him and shot back inside the door. They ran and jumped back over the wall. The next day a baby bobcat came up to the back door, like a kitten, and was just looking through the glass like he wanted in. My wife started over to the door and it turned and ran. It was really little, about the size of our pug. Hopefully it will be back so I can get some pictures. And no, I have not been eaten by the big "kitty". He has not been around in over a month. He probably spends his winter someplace else. Hope he comes back in the Spring.

I am just now starting to get over the Cowboys and their stupendous meltdown last weekend against the stupid Vikings. I always hate when the season ends in a bad way. That has happened now for the past 13 years and it is definitely getting very old. Maybe next year. I don't care who wins now. Other than those few things I have not been doing a whole lot. We still have not sold our Houston house and that too is getting old. We had an offer and a contract right before Christmas but at the last minute they backed out on the deal. Hopefully it will happen soon.

Guess that just about catches up on everything. I will try visiting more often and sometime soon get some pictures to share with you all. I really like it here but the Texan in me still misses home. You all take it easy and help Mike out by posting some entries in the monthly contests.
James


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

Hey friend and thanks for the update.


dick


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

Hopefully the weather clears up soon and you will get a chance to go over to the Pima Air & Space museum. It is a really cool place to see with quite a few aircraft you may not see anywhere else. Plan on spending a full day there and also be sure to go on the AMARG tour (the "boneyard"). It is quite a site to see. I was there about four years ago and there were 4000 aircraft in the boneyard. Since then the Navy has retired the F-14, S-3 and I'm pretty sure the EA-6Bs are on their way out right now so there should be lots of "new" stuff to see there.


----------

